# Steam Auslandskauf



## BrownieYummy (22. Juni 2014)

Kann ich in Argentinien gekaufte Spiele in Deutschland herunterladen ???
Ich lebe jetzt schon seit einem Jahr in Argentinien und habe mir dort auch einen Steam Account erstellt und als Land Argentinien angegeben. Bei dem jetzigen Summer Sale hab ich mir einige Spiele heruntergeladen. Aber in einer Woche werde ich nach Deutschland zurückkehren. Wenn ich in Deutschland ankomme, werde ich die Gekauften Spiele herunterladen können ? (Die in Argentinien gekauften Spiele habe ich noch auf keinem Pc heruntergeladen)

Grüße


----------



## oldsql.Triso (22. Juni 2014)

Wenn du die dem anderen Account schenkst, sollte das eigentlich kein Problem sein. Aber mit den Regionen kenn ich mich nicht so sonderlich aus. Russische Spiele kann man hier glaube ich nicht aktivieren, selbst nicht als Geschenk. Aber genau wissen tu ich das nicht. Gifts aus Amerika erhalte ich ständig und damit hatte ich bisher keine Probleme.


----------



## imdv (23. Juni 2014)

Sobald die Spiele auf deinem Account aktiviert sind kannst du sie überall auf der Welt runterladen.


----------



## BrownieYummy (23. Juni 2014)

Wann ist ein Spiel denn "aktiviert" ?


----------



## derWachert (23. Juni 2014)

Sobald du es gekauft hast / einen Code bei Steam dafür eingelöst hast  Ergo: Wenn es in deiner Spieleliste auftaucht. AFAIK werden aber z.B. im Ausland gekaufte indizierte Spiele wie z.B. die ungeschnitte Wolfenstein Fassung oder das Doom Bundle in Deutschland dann zwar angezeigt, aber du kannst sie nicht starten


----------



## imdv (24. Juni 2014)

derWachert schrieb:


> Sobald du es gekauft hast / einen Code bei Steam dafür eingelöst hast  Ergo: Wenn es in deiner Spieleliste auftaucht. AFAIK werden aber z.B. im Ausland gekaufte indizierte Spiele wie z.B. die ungeschnitte Wolfenstein Fassung oder das Doom Bundle in Deutschland dann zwar angezeigt, aber du kannst sie nicht starten


 
Ich hatte bisher noch nie Probleme über VPN aktivierte Uncut-Versionen danach mit deutscher IP zu starten (z.b. L4D, Modern Warfare 2, Red Orchestra, Dead Space usw.) kommt warscheinlich aber auch auf das Spiel bzw. den Publisher an, ob der bei jedem Start eine IP-Abfrage macht.


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (24. Juni 2014)

Sollte eigentlich funktionieren ,wenn nicht hilft nur runterladen per VPN ..


----------



## Shona (24. Juni 2014)

derWachert schrieb:


> AFAIK werden aber z.B. im Ausland gekaufte indizierte Spiele wie z.B. die ungeschnitte Wolfenstein Fassung oder das Doom Bundle in Deutschland dann zwar angezeigt, aber du kannst sie nicht starten


 Nein, die kann man trotzdem spielen und ansich auch ohne VPN, außer das neue Wolfenstein das soll angeblich ohne VPN nicht zum starten gehen.

Hab im übrigen selbst in Steam RtCW (in DE indieziert und Beschlagnahmt), die Uncut von L4D2, Fallout 3, Fallout New Vegas (nicht die Ultimate), Saints Row III, South Park: The Stick of Truth, Red Orchestra 2, Bioshock, Alien vs. Predator (in DE indieziert und auch nie erschienen), Killing Floor, Sniper Elite Nazi Zomie Army 1 + 2, Dead Space 2, Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade (Kann man im DE Store nicht kaufen), CS 1.6, CS Source, F.E.A.R 1-3 & die Commandos Reihe (Kann man im DE Store nicht kaufen).

Wie komme ich an diese Spiele?
Zum einem importiere ich neuere Spiele aus England, andere habe ich mir von nem Kumpel aus Luxemburg giften lassen und wieder andere durch Humble Bundle/Green Man Gaming oder GetGames. Dann noch die Spiele die ich damals im Store gekauft habe als für jeden noch Dollar Preise waren und es nur einen Store gab und keine Regionen

@BrownieYummy
Auf das einzigste was du achten musst ist das du dich beim Steam Support meldest und dein Land ändern lässt. Ich werde seit neuestem bei jedem Steamkauf gefragt ob ich wirklich in Deutschland lebe und wenn nicht soll ich mich an den Support wenden. Tue das, den wenn es rauskommt das du die Regionen umgehst, kann Valve dir deinen Account sperren.


----------



## derWachert (24. Juni 2014)

Wie man an Wolfenstein sieht, wird das kaum noch mit neueren Games klappen


----------



## Shona (25. Juni 2014)

derWachert schrieb:


> Wie man an Wolfenstein sieht, wird das kaum noch mit neueren Games klappen


 Wenn sich der Kunde nicht wärt dann nicht, aber bezüglich TNO hat sich die Gruppe forUncut an den Verbraucherschutz gewendet -> Steam Community :: Group :: for UNCUT! da diese Sperre (egal welche ob komplett oder nur aktivierung) ist in DE eigentlich gesetzeswidrig. Da dies die Publisher des Spiels einstellen und nicht Valve kann man dagegen sehr gut vorgehen


----------



## Pokerclock (25. Juni 2014)

Naja. Die Argumentation der Steam-Gruppe ist doch eher bei den Haaren herbeigezogen. Grundsätzlich kann ein Urheber bzw. Rechteinhaber frei entscheiden, wie und wo er seine urheberrechtlich geschützten Werke in den Verkehr bringt. Geo-Locks sind nur ein moderner Ausdruck technischer Steuerungsmöglichkeiten für die Inverkehrbringung.

Mit dem Grundgesetz und vor allem mit den aktuellen Gesetzen kommt man jedenfalls nicht weiter. Der Brief an den "Verbraucherschutz in Deutschland" (welchen überhaupt?) ist ganz nett. Für die Verbraucherschütze aber nicht mehr als eine ABM. Wenn schon Engagement, dass doch bitte eine Erneuerung des JmStV bzw. des JuSchG anstreben.


----------



## Shona (25. Juni 2014)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Naja. Die Argumentation der Steam-Gruppe ist doch eher bei den Haaren herbeigezogen. Grundsätzlich kann ein Urheber bzw. Rechteinhaber frei entscheiden, wie und wo er seine urheberrechtlich geschützten Werke in den Verkehr bringt. Geo-Locks sind nur ein moderner Ausdruck technischer Steuerungsmöglichkeiten für die Inverkehrbringung.
> 
> Mit dem Grundgesetz und vor allem mit den aktuellen Gesetzen kommt man jedenfalls nicht weiter. Der Brief an den "Verbraucherschutz in Deutschland" (welchen überhaupt?) ist ganz nett. Für die Verbraucherschütze aber nicht mehr als eine ABM. Wenn schon Engagement, dass doch bitte eine Erneuerung des JmStV bzw. des JuSchG anstreben.


 Naja ist es aber nicht so das ich laut Gesetz als Privatkunde alles kaufen/importieren und besitzen darf?
Mit dem IP-Lock/Geo-Lock wir man daran aber gehindert und somit werden einem die Rechte genommen die einem eigentlich zustehen, oder nicht?

Außerdem gibt es doch kein Gesetz das den Publisher dazu zwingt die einzuschalten, noch nichtmal im Jugendschutz steht das drin und trotzdem behaupten das einige Publisher wenn man diese drauf anspricht.


----------



## Pokerclock (25. Juni 2014)

Wolfenstein ist etwas anders zu beurteilen, als andere Spiele, die nur wegen ihres Gewaltinhalts indiziert sind. Aufgrund der verfassungsfeindlichen Symbole ist der Import bereits aufgrund strafrechtlicher Vorschriften untersagt, die nichts mit dem Jugendschutz zu tun haben (eben die genannten §§ 86/86a StGB). Da kann man so alt sein, wie man will. Es ist schlicht verboten. Du glaubst gar nicht, wie viele Importverbote es gibt. An vielen ist nicht einmal der deutsche Staat schuld, sondern die EU.

Der Geo-Lock ist im Fall von Wolfenstein eigentlich gar nicht notwendig. Vermutlich dient er jedoch nur dazu, um den Import per digitalen Download zu verhindern. Wer sein Wolfenstein ganz klassisch im Kofferraum über die Grenze schmuckelt ist auch so strafrechtlich dran.

Im Falle von (einfach) indizierten Spielen ist das etwas anders. Hier kann man durchaus streiten, ob der Geo-Lock a) notwendig ist und b) Eingriffe vornimmt, die anderweitig Rechte verletzen. Da wir hier jedoch nicht über "Sachen" reden, sondern über Nutzungsrechte, müssen auch die urheberrechtlichen Besonderheiten beachtet werden. Und zu denen gehört nun einmal das alleine Recht des Urhebers zu bestimmen wie, wann und wo das Werk veröffentlicht werden soll. Wenn der Urheber bzw. der Rechteinhaber (Publisher) es nicht in Deutschland veröffentlichen will, das ist das legitim und berührt sicherlich nicht Vorschriften, deren Anwendungsbereich vornehmlich Staaten berührt und nicht Steam und Co.


----------



## Shona (25. Juni 2014)

Bist du dir sicher mit Wolfenstein? Den laut hier Beschlagnahmung / Beschlagnahme von Filmen, Spielen und anderen Medien unten unter "Einschränkung der Strafbarkeit:" steht im ersten Satz "Das *Oberlandesgericht Hamm hat mit Beschluss vom 10.12.2002 (Az. 4 Ws 232/02) die Rechtsauffassung vertreten, dass § 131 Abs. 1 StGB nicht grundsätzlich den Umgang unter Erwachsenen mit gewaltverherrlichendem Material unter Strafe stellt.*". Somit dürfte das doch mit Wolfenstein ansich kein Problem sein, außerdem ist die Uncut bis jetzt weder Beschlagnahmt noch indiziert da diese nie eingereicht wurde und solange das keiner tut kann sie auch nicht Beschlagnahmt/Indiziert werden.

Der Geo-Lock wurde damals von Activision von Valve verlangt, weil sie eben nicht wollten das man die Uncut von MW2 aktivieren kann.
Mitlerweile wurde dieser Lock aber erweitert, auf verlangen von den Publishern, damit man Versionen der Spiele nicht aktivieren und nicht spielen kann, welche aus den "billig Länder" aka Russland kommen.
Ich verstehe es mit den "billig Keys" da hat es Sinn aber bei EU Versionen sehe ich keinen Sinn und das schon lange nicht.

Ansich schmuggle ich nicht sondern bestelle ganz normal immer dort meine Spiele Zavvi | Consoles & Video Games | Free Standard Delivery und bis dato bekam ich noch kein Brief vom Zoll^^


----------



## Pokerclock (25. Juni 2014)

Shona schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher mit Wolfenstein? Den laut hier Beschlagnahmung / Beschlagnahme von Filmen, Spielen und anderen Medien unten unter "Einschränkung der Strafbarkeit:" steht im ersten Satz "Das Oberlandesgericht Hamm hat mit Beschluss vom 10.12.2002 (Az. 4 Ws 232/02) die Rechtsauffassung vertreten, dass *§ 131 Abs. 1 StGB* nicht grundsätzlich den Umgang unter Erwachsenen mit gewaltverherrlichendem Material unter Strafe stellt.". Somit dürfte das doch mit Wolfenstein ansich kein Problem sein, außerdem ist die Uncut bis jetzt weder Beschlagnahmt noch indiziert da diese nie eingereicht wurde und solange das keiner tut kann sie auch nicht Beschlagnahmt/Indiziert werden.



Der 131 bezieht sich auf die Gewaltdarstellung. Nicht auf verfassungsfeindliche Kennzeichen. Vollkommen andere Baustelle und wie ich schon erwähnte abzugrenzen vom 86/86a. 

Auf das Bestehen einer Indizierung oder Beschlagnahmung kommt es übrigens nicht an.


----------



## BabaYaga (28. Juni 2014)

Der Gewaltgrad ist ja bis auf irgendeine Cut-Scene ohnehin ident soweit ich das richtig habe. Also Uncut im Vergleich mit der DE-Version.
Hier sind es wirklich mal wieder die Symbole die ausschlaggebend sind und ich bezweifle dass sich von den aktuellen Politikern irgendwer auch nur im Geringsten bemühen wird ein Gesetz in der Hinsicht zu überarbeiten/anzupassen. Dazu ist denen das Thema nach wie vor viel zu Heikel, deswegen wird sich das in absehbarer Zeit auch nicht ändern...

Wie schon mal gesagt, es ist im Grunde mittlerweile viel Wind um nichts.
Würden die das einfach zulassen wie bei Filmen würde kein Hahn danach krähen aber so... wird die Suppe jedes Mal wieder hochgekocht.


----------



## Lemurer (3. Juli 2014)

Heißt das, dass ich mir Gewaltgeminderte Spiele z. B. Von einem französischen Kollegen giften lassen kann und diese sind dann uncut?


----------



## Shona (3. Juli 2014)

Lemurer schrieb:


> Heißt das, dass ich mir Gewaltgeminderte Spiele z. B. Von einem französischen Kollegen giften lassen kann und diese sind dann uncut?


 Klar außer die Spiele haben nen Geo/IP-Lock wie Wolfenstein dann kannst du sie nicht spielen und nicht aktivieren ohne VPN zu nutzen. Also vorher informieren welche Spiele was haben.

Bei Steam ist das auch einfach zu merken, den bei einem Steam-Kauf entscheidet die IP des KÄUFERS ob das Spiel Cut/Uncut ist und bei Retail-Keys zählt der Key und aus welchem Land er kommt.

Am besten sieht man das hinter dem Spiel in Klammer oder ohne Klammer unter "Account von xxxxxx" -> "Accountdetails" -> "Shoptransaktionen".

Folgende Kennungen gibt es bzw, das sind die, die ich kenne

DE = Deutschland
ROW = Rest of the World
EU = Europäische Version
RU = Russland
NA = North Amerika
US = Amerika
UK = England
WW = World Wide (Es gibt nur eine Version für alle, egal woher man kommt)
AT = Österreich
AU = Australien
CA = Canada

Aus Erfahrung weiss ich das bei Gifts aus Luxemburg nichts dahinter steht bzw. teilweise EU/ROW.

Nur du solltest eines wissen, es ist gegen die SSA das Gifts gegen Geld zu bekommen. Aus diesem grund regeln wir das seit jeher anders und zwar schenken wir uns gegenseitig immer irgendein Spiel um einen Ausgleich zu schaffen. Wobei es uns ansich auch egal ist und wir das gerne machen.

Ob du es glaubst oder nicht aber es gibt sogar Spiele die man in Luxemburg nicht kaufen kann über Steam und das sind Games for Windows Live Spiele weshalb ich die meistens giften musste^^ Das liegt daran das GfWL in Luxemburg offiziel nicht unterstützt wird/wurde, aber der Witz daran ist das in den Läden bei denen die Spiele stehen


----------

